# has Channel M closed down?



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2010)

it appears to have disappeared from SKY channel 203 and the website redirects to GMG


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Balls.

What a real shame for local programming. If it has completely gone then it was probably on the cards since they made 29 of the station's 33 staff redundant. I used to like Channel M. Live local news, local gigs, even Frank Sidebottom had a show at one point.

This country has VERY poor local TV output compared with the USA.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2010)

Aye - completely agree - googling reveals that GMG were looking to get rid since they bought the Mcr Evening news - such a shame


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 16, 2010)

I especially liked the live news they had.

And the local ads.


----------



## Shevek (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont think its neccesarily shut down. I think its still on freeview just not on SKY.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2010)

pretty sure it is still on freesat


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2010)

Even if its still going in some form, they are not producing any new content.

Ive always ben envious of the USA for its far richer history of local radio & tv, although I know their radio diversity & stuff has been on the decline in recent times. The media in the UK is in negative territory when trying to score how healthy democracy is here


----------



## Fingers (Sep 18, 2010)

I can confirm that is has gone from Freesat, though every time I have put it on recently it has been live footage from Manchester's traffic cameras which was not compelling  viewing.


----------



## mincepie (Sep 18, 2010)

Sadly I think it'll all end in tears. We can't even do local newspapers or local radio any more - and TV is much more intensive in terms of production/costs etc


----------

